# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  لعشاق تعليق المعلق عصام الشوالي((أهداف بالجملة)

## الحـوووت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*إخوتي أعضاء ومشرفي منتدى الناصرة الثقافية*
*اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير وصحة وعافية*



*اقدم لكم*
 *أهداف رائعة ومتنوعة بإزاعه الفنان المبدع عصام الشوالي*

*هدف اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة الأول في كلوب أميركا ( كأس العالم للأندية )**هنا** فيديو وداعية زيدان بتعليق عصام الشوالي* *هنا*
* هدف اللاعب محمد أبو تريكة الثاني علي كلوب أميركا ( كأس العالم للأندية )*
*هنا** هدف صامويل أيتو علي الأرسنال ( نهائي دوري الأبطال الأوربي )**هنا**هدف ديكو الأول علي تشيلسي ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2005-2006 )**هنا**هدف لامبارد التعادل علي برشلونة ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2005-2006)**هنا**هدف جودينسون الثاني علي تشيلسي ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2005-2006)**هنا**هدف دروجبا التعادل علي برشلونة ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2005-2006)**هنا*
*هدف إنزاجي الأول علي ليفربول ( نهائي دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007 )*
*هنا*
*هدف إنزاجي الثاني علي ليفربول ( نهائي دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)*
*هنا** هدف كاكا الأول علي سيلتيك ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007 )**هنا** هدف بريمن الأول علي برشلونة ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)**هنا** هدف ميسي التعادل علي فيدربريمن ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)**هنا**هدف جو كول الأول علي ليفربول  ( دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)**هنا*
*هدف بيرلو الأول علي بايرن ميونخ (دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)*
*هنا*
*هدف سيدروف الثاني علي المان يونايتد (دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)*
*هنا*
*هدف هنري الأول علي ريال مدريد (دوري أبطال أوربا 2006-2007)*
*هنا*




ومشكروين ولاتنسونا من الردود

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووووووووور اخي لكن الموقع ما فتح عندي..

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور أخوي مشكور

----------


## روح الأمام

مشكور لكن الموقع ما يفتح عندي

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*
*بس الروبط خربانه*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## *محمد*

مشكوور أخوي الحوت على الموضوع :bigsmile:

----------


## coming legend

يا الحوووووووووت عدل الروابط خربانه

----------


## *ممنوع الزعل*

آسفين آسفين

----------


## شريف نبيه

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## @Abu Ali@

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## الحـوووت

> يا الحوووووووووت عدل الروابط خربانه



 
السالفة هي ياتلحق ياماتلحق , انا رافع الأهداف في موقع حده 30 يوم وبعدها يحذفوا الرابط. ولاتقدر تنزل منا.

----------


## حسين سالم

كيف بدي احمل من ميديا فيار

----------


## وليدصبيح

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالا

----------


## مازن999

مشكوووووووووور على الفيديو

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح الحلو 
ومشكورين على الروابط 
تحياتي

----------

